# for me it seems that ritalin helps a lot



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

I've been now taking ritalin now for 2 months and it's better than xanax to reduce DP.

I am also on cymbalta 15 mg, and lamotrigine 300mg.

Also I was recently got adhd diagnosis, whatever that means... this is why I started ritalin, 50mg/day.

It turned out that it is good for DP, in my case.

Exremely good. In my case.

Also I am on 1mg Xanax SR now. Tapering it down slowly.

Ritalin is worth a try.

Cheers,

X


----------

